# How to ship shrimp



## PeterWest (May 9, 2010)

Hi All

Can anyone please give me some information on the proper way to ship shrimp?

Regards
Peter


----------



## AquaX (Aug 14, 2006)

Shipping Shrimp.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

AquaX said:


> Shipping Shrimp.


lol, good reply!

i didn't read that link but i got me some hardy shrimps in cordon breather bags with 2-3 day priority shipping and everything went smooth


----------

